# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  [Review] MSI Geforce GT 630 2GD3: Tại sao không? Khi hiệu năng tốt hơn và giá rẻ hơn?

## vongocbao

Với sự ra mắt ấn tượng của GT 640 64bit ở dòng card phổ thông, Nvidia tiếp tục đánh mạnh vào phân khúc tầm phổ thông với phiên bản GT 630 2GD3 64bit, MSI Geforce GT 630 2GD5 thừa hưởng cấu trúc (Kepler GK208) ngưòi mới GT630 64bit cho hiệu năng bench mark tốt hơn phiên bản cũ và đặc biệt là giá thành rẻ hơn phiên bản cũ. Có thể nói Nvidia đang khẳng định với ngưòi dùng về spec 64bit trang bị GPU cho hiệu năng khá tốt và ngưòi dùng không phải lăn tăn với spec 64bit nữa.
*I. Đây là 1 số hình ảnh MSI Geforce GT 630 2GD3 64bit.*



 ​
Khu vực cổng kết nối bao gồm 1 cổng DVI, 1 VGA, 1 HDMI.​

Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tản nhiệt nhôm và quạt khá lớn.


Chân tiếp xúc main.
Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, MSI Geforce GT630 không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích.​*II.Test Setup - Bench mark:*

*[replacer_img]*
Bench Mark:
Valley Extreme:


Valley Extreme HD:


Tomb Raider:


Sleeping Dogs:


Hitman:


Heaven 2:


Bioshock Infinite:


Crysis 2:


Metro LL:


Call of Duty Black Ops II:


Battlefield 3:


Borderlands 2:


*III. Ép xung:*


​Bench mark:
Valley Extreme:


Valley Extreme HD:


Metro LL:


Heaven 2:


Crysis 2:


Sleeping Dogs:


Hitman:


Tomb Raider:


Bioshock Infinite:


Battlefield 3:


Borderlands 2:


Call of Duty Black Ops II:


Bảng so sánh 1 số game giữa MSI Geforce GT630 (GK208) và Gigabyte GT630 (GK107):


Kết quả Bench Mark cho ta thấy GT630 (GK208) vượt trội hơn ở 1 số game, Nvidia hướng tới ngưòi dùng tầm phổ thông và chủ yếu là học sinh, sinh viên. MSI Geforce GT 630 ra mắt ngưòi dùng với giá mềm và cho hiệu năng tương đối trong tương lai có thể sẽ thay thế GT 430 (bối cảnh hiện nay là giá VGA ở VN khá cao so với TG, như vậy tầm giá GT430 ở VN gần xấp xỉ với GT630 GK208 64bit trên TG; hiện có 1 số thông tin (không chính thức) cho rằng tại VN nhiều khả năng GT630 GK208 sẽ được làm giá thật mềm để có thể thay thế cả GT430 - hãy chờ xem...).

Ngưòi dùng phổ thông có vốn đầu tư cho hệ thống máy của mình thấp, và với nhu cầu sử dụng bình thường như xem phim HD hay có thể chơi game không đòi hỏi cấu hình cao MSI GT 630 có thể nói là lựa chọn tốt trong tầm giá.

----------

